

3 Recruiting Lessons Learned From the Red Hot Chili Peppers - tomordonez
http://www.tomordonez.com/blog/2014/01/14/recruiting-lessons-learned-from-the-red-hot-chili-peppers/

======
firebunnytime
RHCP are really a smart group of people, and this article which is a good one
does itself and them justice. I saw an interview their drummer Chad Smith did
with Santana a few weeks back, a really laid back smart guy
[http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/in-conversation-
chad-...](http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/in-conversation-chad-smith-
with-carlos-santana-video-edition-584662/) I'd definitely listen to some life
lessons from him.

